# Tivo Bolt able to record from Antenna without subscription?



## katmack (Sep 20, 2016)

My current setup is a Tivo Bolt with a cable card getting Spectrum TV. And my Roku is hooked up to my router. Only 1 TV in the house so I don't need to get the signal anywhere else. 

I finally found an antenna that will pull in all my local stations (Los Angeles) really well. So I'd love to keep my internet for streaming but cut the cable TV. And my question is this - will the Tivo Bolt be able to record from the antenna? Will is affect the quality of the signal? And finally - my Sony Bravia shows a guide when connected to the antenna but I don't know where that is coming from? Would I still have a guide with the Tivo? And can I use the Tivo to record from the antenna without paying the subscription of $15/month I currently pay for use with cable TV. 

Okay - that's more than one question but perhaps someone can help me out. Thanks!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

What model is your TV? Sony used to work with TVGOS, but that died. I still get a clock from somewhere on my old EX700.

Repeat Guided Setup for antenna. You will not lose anything except some settings. See if it works. TiVo does not use PSIP, so you may have channel number problems without service. BTW, no service = no guide.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

katmack said:


> will the Tivo Bolt be able to record from the antenna?


Maybe: You'd need to be more specific to the exact BOLT model that you have:

Any 4-tuner BOLT model: Yes
6-tuner BOLT models: No​
See the TiVo Service Number and Model Number Table FAQ for model details.
​


katmack said:


> Will is affect the quality of the signal?


Yes, a 4-tuner BOLT will have a tougher time pulling-in OTA signals than your single-tuner TV, but hopefully not so much that it will affect your reception. If it does, remedies exist.



katmack said:


> can I use the Tivo to record from the antenna without paying the subscription of $15/month I currently pay for use with cable TV.


No, not if you're referring to a fee that you pay to TiVo for service; TiVo service is required for the box to function. You'll either need to continue the subscription service, cough-up for All-In/Lifetime service, or buy a unit that has All-In/Lifetime service included, either new, renewed or used (off eBay or elsewhere).

On this latter front, you'll want to take a look at the current President's Day Sale, >here<.


----------

